# PSA: AE Cordovan wallets now on sale



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

AE now have their cordovan wallets on sale for $108, shipped. They're here:


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome. Benign waiting on a sale like this. Got mine ordered.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Excellent PSA. Will it benefit form the procedure?


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone have a review after an extended period of use? I carry 6 cards and a few bills -- with one of those cards being my Metro pass, so the wallet is constantly in and out of my pocket as a result. Been looking for a wallet for quite a while, and love the idea of cordovan. However, I am afraid the cordovan might make it too bulky. I currently have a plumped tri-fold, and I want to avoid unnecessary bulk as much as possible.

Thanks -


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

$108 is, I think, the best sale I've seen on that wallet. I got mine at $115 if I remember correctly.

I've had the burgundy wallet for roughly a year and three months now, and it's still going strong. I haven't polished it or brushed it any more than just removing a spot with my fingers if something arises. I would definitely say don't overstuff it - the cordovan is actually stronger than the stitching, and overstuffing can result in pulling at the stitches. I had this happen within the first month, and AE kindly replaced the wallet - since, I've been VERY careful to put only one card in each slot. The back compartment is obviously able to hold more things and take more abuse.

It's been in and out of my pocket (I keep a pass-card in there I use daily) and I can't say that there's any incredible lightening patina or anything. I have thought about leaving it out in the sun by a window for a couple of afternoons to try to develop something like that, but honestly it looks pretty good even without that - the constant in and out of your pocket does help with the looks somewhat.

Overall, it's held up much better than any other wallet I've ever owned, so I'm quite happy with the purchase. I used to get a new wallet every year or two, at probably 20-25 bucks a pop, so I figure this one needs to last about three more years before I'm "paid off" but all indications are that there will be no issue making that!

Honestly, if you're not carrying much, I think you'll be surprised how slim the wallet is. It *does* take awhile for the middle crease to "shape in" so you should expect that - cordovan's tough stuff, after all. I was told by AE that all the leather in it was cordovan, btw, that there was no calfskin involved, so you should expect the same type of performance inside and out.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> $108 is, I think, the best sale I've seen on that wallet. I got mine at $115 if I remember correctly.
> 
> I've had the burgundy wallet for roughly a year and three months now, and it's still going strong. I haven't polished it or brushed it any more than just removing a spot with my fingers if something arises. I would definitely say don't overstuff it - the cordovan is actually stronger than the stitching, and overstuffing can result in pulling at the stitches. I had this happen within the first month, and AE kindly replaced the wallet - since, I've been VERY careful to put only one card in each slot. The back compartment is obviously able to hold more things and take more abuse.
> 
> ...


Perfect. I pulled the trigger -- i dont have a lot to carry and my current wallet is falling apart. Thanks for the heads up and review.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

jamesensor said:


> Perfect. I pulled the trigger -- i dont have a lot to carry and my current wallet is falling apart. Thanks for the heads up and review.


 Did they have it at the Connecticut Ave. store?


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

You know -- I've actually never been in that store. I've been to the factory in Port Washington, but not a store on my way home from work.

But to your point -- it is free shipping, so I ordered it online.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought mine...this is great.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, I need more card slots than it has....


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> Unfortunately, I need more card slots than it has....


If you say eight card slots isn't enough, so be it.

Me, I have way more than eight cards. Credit cards, gas cards, supermarket cards, ATM card, gate access card, NRA member card, Borders Rewards card, Brooks Bros. card, courthouse ID card, library card, Dick's Sports card, and various other membership cards. If I opted to carry around all of my cards, I'd probably need 40 card slots.

But it's silly to carry around all of those cards in my wallet at all times. Instead, I carry around what I'm likely to need. Usually just a credit card and an ATM card. Okay, and maybe a second credit card (my business card), at times. That's it. Most of the other cards I either leave at home (like the credit cards), or I keep in a small Zip-lock bag in my car's glove compartment. After all, if I'm going to be doing grocery shopping at Wegman's, I'm going to be getting to and from Wegman's by car. So why not leave my Wegman's membership card in my car at all times? It's not a credit card - nobody who steals it can charge anything with it. It poses vanishingly little risk of subjecting me to the crime of identity theft. So it, along with most of my "store" cards - has no place in my wallet, save for those minutes when I'm actually at the store. Similarly, if I'm at the library, or at Dick's, or at a gun show, or at the gas station, it's virtually certain that I got there by car.

This leaves me with a thin wallet. Not a wallet that's the spiritual kin of a woman's giant overstuffed handbag.

'Course, I accept that your situation may fundamentally differ from mine, and maybe you genuinely need to have 15 cards on your person at all times. But most men probably don't need to carry around more than a half dozen cards (if that) as a routine thing.
-- 
Michael


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I carry 6 cards, one bankcard has three linked accounts, metro card, so it would be fine. I would assume from reading the above posts.

How does it hold up against the BB Cordovan? In terms of looks and durably? 

How is it for holding cash, Australian bills are slightly longer than US, not that I carry that much cash.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

Damned if I didn't succumb to the temptation as well. I do need a new wallet. The current one is tattered and beaten, to the say least.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I am way more excited about the arrival of this wallet than I should be.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

someone buy my junk so i can buy this.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Sadly, the business card wallets are not included on the sale. :icon_smile_big:

AE, are you listening?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You guys are gonna cost me $108, if you keep talking like this. LOL. Now, stop it!


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

maximar said:


> Sadly, the business card wallets are not included on the sale. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> AE, are you listening?


I've used Alden's business card holder as my wallet since late summer of 2009 and it's going on strong. It gets beat up from the edge of my money clip digging into it at times, but for the most part it looks good. It did not benefit from the method and if anything, I think it detracted from the look of the wallet. I carry around 6 cards on both sides and it works great.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I received my AE wallet today--and it's wonderful! If anything, it looks even better than the picture on the website!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine arrived late yesterday afternoon...very, very nice and, as do the shell cord shoes, the wallet comes with a wonderful nose to it. Priced at $108, what a bargain! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

maximar said:


> Sadly, the business card wallets are not included on the sale. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> AE, are you listening?


They listened!!!

Bugandy Cordovan Business Card wallet for $76


----------



## Solidarity (Oct 1, 2009)

looks like they ran out of them?


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Mine arrived Friday and while it is well made and priced right, did not come with a clear insert as shown in the webpage photo. The clear sleeve is where I put my drivers license and CCW permit only. 

I had to order one, so no harm in the end, but a disappointment.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Redsrover said:


> Mine arrived Friday and while it is well made and priced right, did not come with a clear insert as shown in the webpage photo. The clear sleeve is where I put my drivers license and CCW permit only.
> 
> I had to order one, so no harm in the end, but a disappointment.


Mine came with this - if you call AE they'll take care of it I'm sure. If for some reason they don't, I might be able to find mine and ship it to you, as I'll never use it.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

For what it is worth -- my wallet did not include the plastic insert either. I wasn't planning to use it -- so no harm, no foul in my case. I'd just give them a call if you need it. Allen Edmonds has always been amazingly responsive to me.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> They listened!!!
> 
> Bugandy Cordovan Business Card wallet for $76


Just ordered one of these! I mainly use a business card case for a wallet so this is perfect.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Mine came today! Its extremely nice and Eagle was right...it smells soooo good. LOL

This is the first time I have held AE's burgundy shell in my hands...I really like this color. I have convinced myself that my next pair of shoes will be #8 Shell MacNeils...maybe for my Birthday in August! 

Some pics of the wallet;


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

*SOLD OUT as of 4/19*

I snoozed and lost.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

The Alden card wallet is only $70. The AE is $76 on sale. Never saw the Alden go on sale though.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

so... I scuffed the heck out of my wallet after one day of use. No problem -- it is cordovan, right? A little brush, a little buff -- and it will shine like glass.

Unfortunately not so much. The brush strokes were very visible and the buffing with a polish cloth took a significant amount of coloring off the wallet - making it very rough. Rubbing the surface with my fingertips helped smooth out many of the rough patches -- but it definitely does not resemble my shoes. I buffed it for about an hour last night, then used it today. 

Will this correct itself over time? Or did I flub up and damage the wallet? Any advice on next steps?


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

jamesensor said:


> so... I scuffed the heck out of my wallet after one day of use. No problem -- it is cordovan, right? A little brush, a little buff -- and it will shine like glass.
> 
> Unfortunately not so much. The brush strokes were very visible and the buffing with a polish cloth took a significant amount of coloring off the wallet - making it very rough. Rubbing the surface with my fingertips helped smooth out many of the rough patches -- but it definitely does not resemble my shoes. I buffed it for about an hour last night, then used it today.
> 
> Will this correct itself over time? Or did I flub up and damage the wallet? Any advice on next steps?


Just use the wallet. When's the last time you heard somebody talking about shining or polishing their wallet. The first ding is always the hardest to stomach whether it's shoes, a wallet, or a car, but tomorrow you'll have a second scuff...and then a third...and before you know it you'll have a wallet with character.

For what it's worth, I also scuffed mine today by scraping my fingernail across the wallet when removing it from my pocket. I am pretty obsessive so I am really proud of myself for not getting worked up about it. Now if this were a new pair of shell MacNeils I'd be crying myself to sleep tonight. LOL


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

nothing can compare to a good butt-burnish, and all you have t do is sit!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> nothing can compare to a good butt-burnish, and all you have t do is sit!


I'm a front pocket man -- but point taken. I'll let the wallet get a pocket shine. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> nothing can compare to a good butt-burnish, and all you have t do is sit!


LOL. Perhaps but, as we all develop the habit of fidgeting in our chairs, so as to put a good "Mac-Shine" on our Shell Cord billfolds, will we not also look a bit like hyperactive aficionados of an Internet clothing forum losing their attempt to sit quietly?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

My guess is that the shell wallets will never take a shine like shell shoes. I have a shell key fob and it's not shiny at all. I think the oils from my hands gives it a dull appearance. In either case, the real benefit of shell is that it's nearly indestructable.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to the OP. This is a quality product.

Can't wait to show Erin (but I won't tell her it's made from a horse's arse).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> My guess is that the shell wallets will never take a shine like shell shoes. I have a shell key fob and it's not shiny at all. I think the oils from my hands gives it a dull appearance. In either case, the real benefit of shell is that it's nearly indestructable.


Obviously you need a deer bone for your wallet.


----------



## E. coli (Apr 12, 2011)

It's kind of tricky-perhaps a website hiccup? When you click on the OP's link, it now show's up as $60!?! with a picture of the brown cordovan wallet showing. But when you click to drop down the options the calfskin wallet image comes back. This must be a mistake right? The $60 must be for the calfskin correct? Combination of this and other posts indicating it is sold out has prevented me from pulling trigger. :icon_scratch:

Thanks for any feedback on this!

Warm regards,


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

With the shell version selling out, AE removed it from the website. Until they re-stock, they are only offering the calf.


----------



## E. coli (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Marley! That's what I kind of figured, guess I'll keep an eye out for the restock.


----------



## Marley (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think that you will be disappointed if you choose to purchase one. From personal experience, they are very nice wallets.

M


----------



## Keydet (Feb 21, 2011)

*kicking myself for not making a move when i first saw this thread, while looking at my ratty wallet I've carried since someone stole my previous one from the locker room at my middle school during football practice in 1995*



YoungClayB said:


> Mine came today! Its extremely nice and Eagle was right...it smells soooo good. LOL
> 
> This is the first time I have held AE's burgundy shell in my hands...I really like this color. I have convinced myself that my next pair of shoes will be #8 Shell MacNeils...maybe for my Birthday in August!
> 
> Some pics of the wallet;


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

Got my card case yesterday and love it! I have noticed that after carrying it for less than 24 hours it already has a huge scratch in the leather. Such is life... Like someone else has already said, the first scratch is the hardest to accept.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Just to update on my wallet -- I believe there was a coating or polish that I (accidentally) removed when I attempted to buff out a large scratch. I spent quite a few hours rubbing it, and have basically left it alone since and just used it. It has a very nice shine and feel to the leather -- plus i certainly don't worry about nicks anymore.


----------

